# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ tự chế >  DIY máy lắc mạch từ động cơ giảm tốc và thanh ray vuông CNC

## kn94

Một sản phẩm không phải là mới, tuy nhiên bỏ ra chút thời gian chế cháo nó thì cũng giúp ích cho em tiết kiệm được đống thời gian. Lắc mạch chỉ còn khoảng 5,7 phút là ok luôn rồi :v :v. Nay tiện thể khoe với các bác 1 chút thôi ạ.

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, hoangson, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Ngon. Chỉ tò mò, giữa lắc mạch & sục khí, có bác nào test xem pp nào tốt hơn ko?

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

> Ngon. Chỉ tò mò, giữa lắc mạch & sục khí, có bác nào test xem pp nào tốt hơn ko?


Theo kinh nghiệm của e thì phương pháp lắc tốt hơn sục khí vì chuyển động của dòng nước liên tục của phương pháp lắc nó có lưu lượng lớn hơn tạo tiếp xúc tốt hơn so với sục khí. Đây là kết quả của quá trình DIY Home Shop PCB mini của e. Có gì không đúng mong các bác bỏ qua nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

À, thế giữa dung dịch FeCl3 và HCl+H2O2 thì loại nào tốt hơn ợ?

----------


## nnk

HCl+H2O2 ăn mòn nhanh hơn, nhưng vì nhanh quá nên nếu ko chú ý thì nó dễ đứt mạch hơn

----------

Gamo

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

> HCl+H2O2 ăn mòn nhanh hơn, nhưng vì nhanh quá nên nếu ko chú ý thì nó dễ đứt mạch hơn


Bác nói đúng nhưng với cách ăn mòn bằng acid + oxy già này chỉ cần chú ý giai đoạn tạo nhám bề mặt và film âm bản ngon cán film tốt thì không vấn đề gì bác nhé. E đã thực nghiệm với phim in phun và phim in laser đặt ở Thiên Vân.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Bác nói đúng nhưng với cách ăn mòn bằng acid + oxy già này chỉ cần chú ý giai đoạn tạo nhám bề mặt và film âm bản ngon cán film tốt thì không vấn đề gì bác nhé. E đã thực nghiệm với phim in phun và phim in laser đặt ở Thiên Vân.


Tạo nhám bề mặt là dùng giấy nhám đánh miếng đồng trước khi sơn cảm quang phải ko bác? Bác đặt phim ở Thiên Vân giá cả thế nào?

Các bác dùng loại sơn cảm quang gì? Dán hay phun? Dùng phun thấy có vẻ lằng nhằng quá, phun sơn cảm quang xong dọn chiến trường mệt nghỉ.

Khi bác khắc bằng axit thì đường mạch bé nhất bác làm được là khoảng bao nhiêu? Có khác gì so với khắc bằng FeCl3 ko?

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

Bác dùng giấy giáp mịn của mấy bác làm mộc ý rồi đưa qua máy trà tay loại rung ý. Cái này e học được của mấy bác bên Trung dậy. Ở đây e dùng film khô dán cán bằng máy ép nhiệt tự chế. Ưu điểm của loại này là nhanh gọn và không dây bẩn chỉ cần trong phòng có bóng chiếu sáng loại sợi đốt là ok. Còn film thì e đặt rơi vào khoảng 15k một tờ A3 do lần đầu đặt và số lượng ít. Đường nhỏ nhất e làm được là chân STM rơi khoảng 8mil bác à. Ăn mòn bằng acid này ưu điểm là nhanh mà không cần xúc tác nhiệt như FeCl3 và sạch chỉ tội cái mùi nó hơi khó chịu.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

WoW!!! Thiên Vân là ở ngoài Hà Nội hả bác?

Bác có hình máy ép nhiệt ko, cho mình tham quan với

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

Đúng rồi bác nhé nó ở ngoài Hà Nội đối diện phố Huế. Bác tham khảo e này nhé:https://world.tmall.com/item/3786643...09.23864_23864. E mua về DIY lại để phù hợp với mục đích vì máy chuẩn giá chát quá  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## duonghoang

--- Em thử 1 lần nhúng mạch vào tầm 30-40s là xong, lấy cái nồi đất đổ dung dịch vào đun sôi (nồi đất tốt tí chứ nồi thường cũng dễ nứt bể lắm) bỏ mạch vào lắc qua lắc lại là xong luôn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế dạo này ông phay hay khắc hay đặt luôn?

----------

duonghoang

----------


## duonghoang

> Hehe, thế dạo này ông phay hay khắc hay đặt luôn?


--- Làm mấy đồ test thì phay cho nhanh thôi anh, còn làm hàng loạt phải đặt chứ  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

